# Very frequent yeast infections?



## cupcake_x (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey there!

This might be a little and gross and kind of a TMI... I wanted to warn you before you read on!

I've been getting frequent yeast infections for over a year now. Two years ago it was about twice that year, last year it was about 4 infections. I went to a doctor later last year when I got a really hurrendous infection. I was in a lot of pain and I had so much cottage cheese like discharge I had to wear a sanitary pad- and change it multiple times a day. I was perscribed antibiotics and bought Monistat, but the doctor thought I had pelvic inflammitory disease Another doctor at the same office checked me the following week and said I didn't have it.

It's only the end of March and this is my 2nd or 3rd yeast infection of 2009- I try talking to my mother about seeing a doctor and says "Oh, alright" but since I have no gyno and no real doctor, there's not much I can do without her or my fathers help since I'm still a minor. I know there is something seriously wrong and I'm not really sure what to do at this point. I'm turning 18 in a few months and can do all this myself, should I wait until then or keep trying to get my mother to take me to a doctor?


Sorry this was so long and thanks for all who read


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 29, 2009)

I would keep talking to your Mother...ask her if you make the appt if she will go with you....Maybe it is the soap, body wash etc you are using...the real perfumey ones give me a yeast infection..I try not to switch soaps often. Also trying eating a yogurt everyday...that is what my doctor recommends....Are you on BC pills by chance if so they gave me horrid yeast infections...

I hope you get help soon...and if she is unwilling to take you now make sure you go for sure in two months


----------



## moopoint (Mar 29, 2009)

Keep getting your mom to take you. When your 18 take matters in to your own hands. That super sucks chicky. But going with your mom can't hurt, do what you can for the time being.

I get bladder infections often, and it blows. I asked my doc what the deal was... cos like... I wash myself. He said some girls are more prone to bladder infections then others. Lucky me. But my point is that I kinda feel your pain. 

Hope all goes well. Nothing worse than having issues, down under.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks to both of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've tried switching around my soaps and undies and even sleeping underwearless. And I'm not on BC, no... It's so frustrating because I can't quite figure out what is causing this.

I used to get UTI's and kidney infections, are those the same as bladder infections? =/.. But then I stopped getting those and now I just get yeast infections! 

I'm gonna try and talk to her again. It can't hurt to keep asking. 
And again, thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 29, 2009)

No keep asking...tell her that you are afraid it may be something very serious and express to her how uncomfortable they are....It could be something that you are eating...But Please try to convince her that it is important...

I used to get both UTI's/Bladder Infections and yeast Infections..they are all uncomfortable and quite bothersome.


----------



## moopoint (Mar 29, 2009)

Tish is completely right, keep persisting. You are uncomfortable so make your needs known.


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi There! I can totally sympathise with you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had frequent yeast infections in my late teens. I  am a microbiologist so I work with yeast. I think both you and your boyfriend need to see a doctor because over the counter treatment isn't working. If there is a Planned Parenthood in you area they can treat you at a low cost and if the rules haven't changed you don't have to be 18. The medicine in Monistat may not work against the strain of yeast you have so the Dr. at PP can prescribe you a different drug to try.(or even hook you up with samples-don't be afraid to ask) Men can be carriers of yeast without symptoms so it is important that he get checked also and probably use the same medicine as you at the same time as you. It would be helpful for the Dr. to take a culture just on the off chance it isn't yeast causing the infection. If you don't have a Planned Parenthood you could see your family doctor. General practitioners can do general OB/GYN treatment. I don't know if your mom goes in with you or not. If it is yeast I don't think you risk anything other than your comfort by waiting until you turn 18. If it is something other than yeast it could become PID and you risk sterility. Now... a little off subject... I don't know if you take baths but one summer I had many yeast infections and always got them after a bath. I finally noticed that the silver plate/ring around the lever to plug/unplug the drain had yeast and mold underneath it. It looked clean but wasn't underneath. Every time I took a bath deep enough to reach the ring I was exposing my body to yeast! Thank God I don't live there anymore! I hope you feel better and I answered some questions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 31, 2009)

i've heard drinking cranberry juice is really good for yeast infections...


----------



## MissResha (Mar 31, 2009)

frankenkitty is 100% right about men carrying yeast. one of my ex's had it all the time so he would give it to me unknowingly. but i figured out he was causing it for me and i took him to the doc, and i got on meds too. we both cleared up but i dumped him and i haven't had that problem with any other dude since.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

^^^ LOL.......I used to get yeast infections from latex condoms too...Thank God for marriage and free willy!! 

Cranberry juice is great for bladder infections and UTI's ..never heard of it for yeast infections...interesting


----------



## kittykit (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with frankenkitty! Your BF may be infected and showing no signs and he can re-infect you again during sex.

I've had yeast infections a few times when I was on the pills. My doc had to prescribe me another brand.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 31, 2009)

^yea the pill can make you yeasty. i got off mine. eff that. and tish i hear you, latex condoms used to do that to me when i first started having sex. my body wasn't used to it lol.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responces.

I checked out a gyno yesterday and will make an appointment for the beginning of May. 

My boyfriend recently got checked out down there by his doctor, but I'll get him to get it all checked out again. I started getting infections before we were sexually active, so I don't know.

And now I'm hearing frequent yeast infections usually equal diabetes, I'm freaking out!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 31, 2009)

^^not in all cases


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ yeah i was getting them every other month...no diabetes here...But my ex did have to be treated as well...we were just passing it back and forth....and most normal tests on men do not show or they do not test for yeast infections...Have him take the meds anyway...can't hurt...and while taking the meds refrain from unprotected sex


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For some reason, my infection has cleared without any treatment (weird!!!!) or going to a doctor.. I'm still gonna go to a gyno in May and see what's up anyway.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

It may have not been a yeast infection then...you may be just getting irritated by something...soap, etc....


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

That might have been it. I swear I had crazy yeasty discharge last week and now its all gone!


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 3, 2009)

For me, it's antibiotics that cause them.. I think because they kill all the *good* bacteria down there, so yeah it sucks. I don't get them often, but Tish is right, eat yogurt every day but make sure it has live active cultures. It should keep your hoo-ha all regular and shit.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll try that. I've also heard of putting yogurt up there, like using it as a douche or something.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^ Yuck!!! I think I will stick to just eating it !!


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL.. I've heard of that too. Apparently it really helps the itching and burning and stuff. But if you do it.. make sure you use PLAIN yogurt, you don't want sticky fruit and strawberry mess down there LMAO


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

ROFL!! Yes, I'll definitely stick to plain yogurt!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 3, 2009)

omg. omg. *runs out puking* yogurtcooch is not cute!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd rather a yogurt cooch then a yeast cooch.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ I wouild rather have neither by taking internal meds...My doctor gives me "diflucan" the one day pill and it is heaven! No cream, no mess, no yeast! There is no way I am stuffing food up my crotch....I have enough problems with my dh now! This is not gonna turn into a buffet table.


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 3, 2009)

lol.. i think it's just meant to be applied on the external part, not actually douching with yogurt, hahaha

wow, this thread has gotten quite interesting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

I guess its just another home remedy maybe for those who can't get the meds readily, or can't afford them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I mean, its kind of gross, but if it works, it works i guess?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah I understood the application... even externally it's gross...Yogurt is runny and soupy..God forbid it gets warm.....How about Monistat Cream or a generic that might work too since it's made for yeast infections...walking around attracting cats is crazy....But again to each their own...I'm just say'n...uggghhh


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah it definitely sounds messy.. I'd rather go with a cream myself, but some people prefer the natural methods.

mmm... warm, runny cooch yogurt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hahaha, ok i'll stop. im grossing myself out. lol


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

I've tried internal meds, but I don't have a doctor at the moment and can't run to the emergency walk-in everytime I have an infection =/ The earliest I could see a doctor is May.

Also, all the Monistat I have to buy adds up to a lot..And I don't have a job. Ireally don't mind putting yogurt down there, it's pretty hard to gross me out when it comes to my cooter.


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 3, 2009)

I had this same problem when i was younger...I was seriously concerned I was allergic to my boyfriend! Besides the meds there were three things i changed that helped me dramatically- a) I only wear cotton undies
b)I wash my Jeans after every wear c)I reduced the amount of sugar in my diet-sodas too!

I still get them, but only when i'm stressed out, and theyre usually mild. My doctor told me to make sure I dry properly after I shower too, and told me strictly no stockings, synthetic fibre underwear, or ultra tight jeans. 

I definately agree you and your bf should see the doc together and get treated together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me? I dumped mine LOL


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I had this same problem when i was younger...I was seriously concerned I was allergic to my boyfriend! Besides the meds there were three things i changed that helped me dramatically- a) I only wear cotton undies
b)I wash my Jeans after every wear c)I reduced the amount of sugar in my diet-sodas too!

I still get them, but only when i'm stressed out, and theyre usually mild. My doctor told me to make sure I dry properly after I shower too, and told me strictly no stockings, synthetic fibre underwear, or ultra tight jeans. 

I definately agree you and your bf should see the doc together and get treated together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me? I dumped mine LOL_

 





 Thank you, this definitely helped.


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey hun. I feel your pain my friend is going through the same problem. I suggest using just cotton undies, don't douche at all, always shower and make sure you dry yourself completely down there. Use dove unscented soap, a mild soap helps I use Jergens. They also have this soap that spanish people mainly use its like clearish yellow, hmm I forget the name but when I remember ill be sure to let you know, I suggest trying that it worked good when I had a yeast infection. Eat plain yogurt once every 3 days. Drink a lot of cranberry juice and water to flush out your infection. Never use lotion, perfume near your cooch. Dont wear your jeans too tight that they give you a camel toe lol but im seriously try to wear jeans that fit well not tight. When you have a yeast infection try to stick to sweatpants. Hope this helps. If it keeps going on seriously talk your mother into how this kind of problem needs to get treated it could be a more serious problem like maybe hyperthyroid, diabetes or anything that needs to be looked at and treated.


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 3, 2009)

yes, I forgot that part...the douche is your enemy! as are the 'feminine sprays' ..I remember when I had my first infection...I went and bought myself a douche...BIG MISTAKE...no seriously...lets not go there!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And no, I've never douched in my life and I have no intentions of ever douching. I've heard too many horror stories!


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 4, 2009)

I feel u girl i started 2 get them all the time at least every other month for a year or more some were super bad and some were mild and it all started when i became diabetic. I was always in the doc. office. Now that i take care of my self and am almost diabetic free i rarely get them. Now my cuzion isn't diabetic but she gets them evertime she drinks soda. So she sticks with water.  There's clinics that hav programs  that won't charge anything depending on ur income family planning is one.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 6, 2009)

eat lots of yogurt and cranberry juice.  That should help a lot but if not see a doctor.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bought a 3-day Monistat today because apparently my yeasties are still there?!? I'm gonna see if it clears up.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Apr 13, 2009)

Have you tried Coconut Oil? Can be used internally and externally.. So, many healing properties. Prevents and treats yeast and fungal infections, including candida.Rosacea & acne, thyroid function, prevents/treats diabetes, powerful antioxidant 50x's more potent than vitamin E. Anti-virus, antibacterial..etc.

The Yeast Connection Yeast-Fighting Program

Cococnut Oil


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 13, 2009)

I've never heard of that. But I really want to try that next time I get one! Thank you.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 13, 2009)

coconut oil is also a ''natural'' lubricant lol it smells yummy too.


----------



## Elle_P (Jan 3, 2011)

If you have very frequent yeast infections then read up on Candida Albicans. If you are suffering from this then you can most likely combat the issue with dietary changes and exercise. I have just posted on a thread regarding acne treatment and brought up Candida as a possible cause. I have read quite a few articles on this "fungus" which normally stays within our gut..but if it spreads outside of the gut it will attack our vital organs, cause skin issues (acne, ezcema), cause frequent vaginal yeast infections..and can also cause depression.


  	If this is what you have..I've read that Greek styled yogurt (organic.NO SUGAR or additives) has active enzymes/pro-biotics that our "gut" needs, it fights Candida. I've read that it can be placed in the vagina for a period of time (don't know how long since I've never done it before) and it can help clear up infections.


  	Please read up on anything I've written if you're interested..since I'm just learning about it myself.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 11, 2011)

I've had a big issue with yeast infections for about 2 years straight now. It all started up again (I've had issues before in the past also) after I had to go on two rounds of antibiotics for strep throat. Ever since then I've noticed a change in my discharge along with a smell. Whenever I go see a gyna and tell them about this they all tend to think that I do prob have a yeast infection but once they do the tests I usually always come back completely clean. I've been tested for STD's even Trich which they dont standardly test for, all negative. 

  	I've tried the diflucan pills, even had to take like 2 or 3 pills within one week instead of just the 1. Also tried both otc and prescription cream applications. No results still. 

  	One thing you might want to look at and its gross but make sure your wiping from front to back when you do a number 2. As Elle_P has mentioned candida normally grows in the gut but can transfer onto the vaginal area when you wipe improperly. A gyna recommended me do that and to also start using cleansing wipes after going to the bathroom also. I've tried that but haven't had luck but maybe you will. Good luck!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 11, 2011)

I get yeast infections a lot, though not as bad as before. There is a lot of things that can contribute to them.

  	First of all, whenever you go on antibiotics you really need a prescription vaginal cream that is a wide spectrum (kills a lot of various infections) and must use it the entire time you are on antibiotics, plus a few days after. Also eat yogurt. The reason is because antibiotics not only kill the bad bacteria but also the good bacteria in your intestines, etc. and your flora is off balance. You need to bring it back.

  	Unfortunately once you have a yeast infection you seem to become prone to them, so a few rules to follow.  Cut back on sugars. Hard, but sugar feeds yeast.  Same goes with fruit juices, sodas and anything sugary.  Use only cotton underwear and don't use pantishields on a regular basis. If you use them during periods for tampon protection or during treating a yeast infection, change several times a day.  It holds in moisture.  Shower after you exercise or sweat. Moisture feeds yeast. If you are overweight that will feed the yeast.  If you take bubblebaths with any scented product or use scented feminine sprays, or antibacterial or scented soaps down there, that will set off another yeast infection.  Just water and basic soap like Basis or Ivory.  Dry yourself extremely well. Air yourself out before putting that underwear on. Okay, maybe TMI, but it is true!  Put the underwear on last! Always, always wipe from front to back.  Microscopic fecal can create another yeast infection, not to mention UTI's which are dangerous when not treated quickly.  Don't hang out in a wet bathing suit.  Put on dry, fresh undies before going to bed. You may go through more undies, but you will have less infections. Hormonal changes throughout the month also contribute. Pay attention to when you get them and see if they come just before, during or right after your period. 

  	My GYN is right about another thing.  These 1 day or 3 day fixes are not enough. They make the symptoms ease up a bit, but before you know it, they are back. They do not do a good job of killing a yeast infection off.  You need to go a full 7 days and do not skip a day.  I hope this helps someone!


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 13, 2011)

Frequent yeast infections can also be symptomatic in someone with diabetes, which seems to be on the rise.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 27, 2011)

I know this is an older post but have you tried taking any probiotics? Like florejen? One probiotic pill is like eating ten cups of yogurt. Its worked wonders for my friend who had the same issue as you. It clears up Bacterial Vaginosis on Yeast Infections. I usually take one florajen once a month just in case. I have never gotten any YI before but I have had UTI because of my IUD and OMG its horrible. I hope this helps u out.


----------



## Meisje (May 27, 2011)

1) cotton undies only
  	2) no bubblebaths or products in bathwater
  	3) any kind of massage oil or stuff on your fingers can cause a yeast infection

  	if you are really itching and need a quick fix... I personally used diluted vinegar. Swirled a little bit of diluted vinegar (diluted with water) on my finger and applied. It really worked. I also ate probiotic yogurt.

  	Strong antibiotics cause me to get yeast infections.


----------

